# cannot publish with WSPP



## Frans (Mar 24, 2012)

I get the above message. I have checked my login information , which is ok when I use Filezilla to upload to my server.
I have tried to switch my firewall ( as suggested in other forums) but that didn't help me. I have tried to use Lightroom 4 in stead , but that didn't help me eather
Anyone that recognise this problem and can help me with a sollution ?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Frans, welcome to the forum!

Has it worked correctly before in Lightroom?


----------



## Frans (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Victoria,

I haven't used this plugin before. I bought this one a few days ago. When I publish to my hard drive it works, partly, not all of the galleries are ok.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2012)

Which bits work and which bits don't?  You might need to email the plug-in creator on this one.


----------



## Frans (Mar 28, 2012)

I can publish to my hard-drive and when i upload this via FTP to my server it works ok. But I can't publish directly from lightroom which is my preference.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2012)

Ah, you mean the web gallery upload?

Ok, check something else for me.  If you try one of the built-in galleries, will that upload?


----------



## Frans (Mar 30, 2012)

Good question. No I cannot upload anything using the lightroom upload or publish function. The only way to get it working is to publish to my hard drive and then do an upload via FTP to my server.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok, that's useful.   And this is definitely 3.6?  What FTP settings are you using?


----------



## Frans (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, this is 3.6 . I use ( i believe) the same FTP settings in Filezilla as I do in the lightroom upload/ publish function. My logic tells me that there is something you need to do in lightroom ( or not ) that is not common in FTP environment.
I got a message "Can't search for FTP server, connection with server disbanded" when I try to upload via Lroom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2012)

Disbanded?  I haven't heard that one before.  Have you tried flipping the Passive setting to see if that helps?


----------



## mhilbush (Apr 1, 2012)

See my recent post.  http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?15254-Export-or-publish-to-FTP-server

Just a thought, but are you specifying an absolute path name for the Server Path in the FTP configuration?  I've found that a number of FTP plugins have a problem when a component of the remote ftp server directory path denies directory listing permission.

For example, in my case, with both FTP Publisher and Export to FTP, the Server Path /usr/home/mhilbush/public_html/photos results in a failure because directory listings are denied on /usr/home.  I can't speak for this plugin, but the behavior (and your error message at the top of this post) sounds very similar.

If this is in fact the case, you might try specifying a relative path from your FTP home.  In the above example, my FTP home is /usr/home/mhilbush.  The relative path would be public_html/photos.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2012)

Good thinking Mark, you could be on to something there.


----------

